# Charleston - What not to miss?



## Pat H (Dec 15, 2008)

My sister and I are attending a wedding in Charleston this weekend. We will have some time to sightsee and explore. We're staying at the Francis Marion Hotel and will have a car. Neither of us have been there before. What are the must sees?


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 15, 2008)

It has been a number of years since we used to go to Charleston, but there was a great restaurant outside of Charleston called California Dreamin. My wife and I enjoyed their prime ribs in particular.  It would get very busy very early.  Visit some of the plantations if you can.  There is also an audobon nature walk through a swamp.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Mountain State Or The Palmetto State ?*

Are we talking West Virginia or South Carolina ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 15, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Are we talking West Virginia or South Carolina ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Since Francis Marion was a famous South Carolina Revolutionary War leader, that woudl indicate South Carolina. Many years ago, I stayed at the Hotel Francis Marion, then a part of the Jack Tar chain, during a numismatic convention.

You should certainly see the Forts, Sumpter and Moultrie, and whatever exhibits are availible on the Confederate submarine _CSS Hunley_, the first sub to ever sink an enemy warship. The original was found and was but I think is still in conservation.  There is a replica, however, that gives a good idea of what Confederate submarine service was like.  The Historic Area - SOB (South of Broad) is also marvelous just to walk around in.  There are several house museums as well.  There are also several plantations outside of town.


----------



## dukebigtom (Dec 15, 2008)

*Charleston, SC*

Be sure to take a carriage ride.  A great way to hear some of the history and see the town in comfort.  

BigTom


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 15, 2008)

*Almost Heaven, West Virginia.*




Carolinian said:


> Since Francis Marion was a famous South Carolina Revolutionary War leader, that woudl indicate South Carolina.


Some years ago a newly formed Interior Department agency recruited a National Park Service employee working in Atlanta GA for an important administrative job in the new agency's Charleston WV regional office. 

The recruit called his wife to tell her the news.  "Honey, we're moving to Charleston."

"Oh, goody!" she said.  "I've always wanted to live in South Carolina." 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## nicklinneh (Dec 15, 2008)

the carriage rides are interesting too, although you won't know exactly where you're going until the trip (it's done by lottery). We've been on Confederate Tours a couple of times and they do have blankets for your legs which is good this time of year. Go to Battery Park where the pirates were hanged and there's a U.S.S. Maine artifact there (why I can't remember); there's some of the finest house examples there too. Look for earthquake bolts through some old houses; the nuts are usually star-shaped. Eat at Hyman's, although there's always a wait; the old market is close by. -ken


----------



## Carol C (Dec 15, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Some years ago a newly formed Interior Department agency recruited a National Park Service employee working in Atlanta GA for an important administrative job in the new agency's Charleston WV regional office.
> 
> The recruit called his wife to tell her the news.  "Honey, we're moving to Charleston."
> 
> ...



If you think Charleston WV is bad, you should visit neighboring Nitro.


----------



## Greg G (Dec 15, 2008)

Historic District - Taking a self guided walking tour is a great way to really see the historic district close up at your own pace. The mansions on the south and east battery, White Point Gardens, the many beautiful churches, cemeteries, historic houses, and Waterfront park (unfortunately we didn’t get around to Waterfront Park).  You can purchase a self guided walking tour pamphlet for some $5 at the Visitors Centers.  Basically park in the center of the area you are going to visit that day and just start walking.

Calhoun Mansion (really opulent) http://www.calhounmansion.net/about.html 

Edmondston-Alston House  http://www.middletonplace.org/default.asp?catID=4515

Magnolia Plantation  http://www.magnoliaplantation.com/

Middleton Plantation http://www.middletonplace.org/default.asp?catID=4540

Greg


----------



## Pat H (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you. I also saw they have a light display in a park which is supposed to be gorgeous. We are looking forward to the trip.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 15, 2008)

nicklinneh said:


> Go to Battery Park where the pirates were hanged and there's a U.S.S. Maine artifact there (why I can't remember) -ken



USS Maine: Her Many Last Resting Places

Capstan of the USS Maine located in Battery Park, Charleston, SC
 - scroll down to see capstan picture and the description of the plaques on three sides of the Capstan Monument - It was
Removed to this site July 15th, 1927 Through the efforts of Victor Blue Camp 
United Spanish War Veterans (Right Plaque): and Presented by The Navy Department To the City of Charleston Through the Courtesy of U.S. Senator Benjamin P. (F?) Tillman May, 1913 



nicklinneh said:


> there's some of the finest house examples there too. Look for earthquake bolts through some old houses;  -ken



On August 31, 1886 Charleston was struck by one of the largest earthquakes ever recorded on the east coast. Hundreds of buildings in and around the city were badly damaged or destroyed. Buildings that could be salvaged were repaired or rebuilt, using long iron rods for reinforcement.The iron rods were run through walls and anchored with a washer-type device, known as a gib plate, and a large iron nut. These can still be seen on many Charleston buildings and are called "earthquake bolts."  See this site for linked Photos illustrating various types of earthquake bolts around Charleston

Charleston Old City Market


Here's a good Charleston Travel Guide Overview


Have a great trip!

Richard


----------



## deh333 (Dec 16, 2008)

We had a delicious mean at Justine's Kitchen or Justines - Yummy!.  

Charleston is a great walking city.  I really enjoyed a side-trip to Middleton Place too.

-Liz


----------



## Greg G (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful historic city.
I haven't captioned the pictures yet but finally got them uploaded.
Also included Magnolia and Middleton Plantation pictures.

http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/CharlestonSCSept2006#

Greg


----------



## Pat H (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. Great pictures, Greg.


----------

